# Intérêt d'un iPad 1 ?



## Skel (13 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je me demandai si, à votre avis, l'achat d'un iPad 1 aujourd'hui pouvait être une bonne idée ? On m'avait offert une tablette Android relativement bas de gamme (pas de Market à moins de bidouiller, performances assez faibles qui entrainaient des lenteurs...) qui ne me laisse évidemment pas une très bonne expérience. Or, vu le prix de revente d'un iPad premier du nom aujourd'hui, je me dis que cela pourrait être intéressant au vu des usages que je pourrai en avoir, à savoir:

- De la navigation toute simple (à mon domicile)
- Pouvoir profiter du catalogue d'applications Apple (a vrai dire j'aimerai surtout pouvoir profiter de l'application de Numéricable qui me permettrai de suivre mes programmes tout en étant dans mon lit, pourquoi pas installer Hearthstone si la bête le permet...)

Les questions principales que je me pose sont:

-Est-ce que l'iPad 1 me permettrai de capter correctement le wi-fi à quelques pièces de distance de la box (ce qui était laborieux avec ma tablette Android...) ?

-Vais-je pouvoir profiter de l'Apple Store dans son intégralité (y'a t'il des incompatibilités avec le premier modèle, arrêt de mises à jour...) ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.

Skel


----------



## Lauange (13 Mai 2015)

Pour moi cela ne vaut plus le coup. Il est en bout de course.


----------



## Gillou75 (15 Mai 2015)

idem pour moi...


----------



## CBi (15 Mai 2015)

J'en ai un que j'utilise toujours quotidiennement. Il remplit toujours ses fonctions de base : prise de notes, internet, lecture, cadre photo, donc si tu es un peu juste financièrement et que tu peux en trouver un pour pas cher pourquoi pas. 
Attention cependant à 2 points : il est lourd, beaucoup plus que les modèles actuels. Et petit à petit les applications récentes deviennent incompatibles avec son OS.


----------



## canna03 (15 Mai 2015)

J'en ai un aussi ,il marche bien ,mais pas mal  d'apps nefonctionnent plus et on ne peut pas en télécharger de nouvelles ,il est un peu lourd ,mais très réactif et surtout contrairement à mes 2 ipad air :il ne beug jamais et j'ai dû faire un seul reset en 4,5 ans .La Batterie tient toujours très longtemps


----------



## lineakd (15 Mai 2015)

@Skel, soit le bienvenu!
Pour ce que tu veux en faire, non. 
@canna03, à cause de cet ios 8... Vivement ios 9!
J'adore mon ipad air 2 mais je le changerais bien pour un ipad de 12 ou 14" et je suis de ces utilisateurs de os x qui adoraient avoir un écran tactile sur leurs macs ou sur leur bureau comme l'ancienne table "surface" de windows.


----------

